# Lifetime Sub to replacement Tivo hardware?



## quietas (Feb 20, 2003)

Here's the deal. When I got my Tivo series 2 I gave my series 1 to my Mom. Both have lifetime subscriptions and until last month, both worked. The S1 I gave to my Mom died and she threw it in the trash before telling me.

If I were to buy a new (ebay'd) Series 1 Phillips like I had before, could I hack my lifetime sub into it? Also would I need the same make/model? If not, would it be possible to move it to a S2 Tivo?

Thanks in advance, this place has been great since I started playnig with Tivo years ago.

PS. I don't plan to buy a Series 3. That $1000 investment for hardware and sub transfer could be a rather large gaming HTPC. This isn't what I want to discuss here.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

No. The lifetime sub is tied to the TiVo mainboard. In addition, lifetime is defined as the lifetime of the hardware. However, if the TiVo is still on an account, you might be able to transfer the Lifetime to a Series 3.


----------



## quietas (Feb 20, 2003)

No possiblity of flashing a modded firmware or OS to trick it into thinking it's the old one?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Unfortunately, any methods to do that are considered theft of service and are not discussed on this board.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

No.


----------



## ldc3000 (Jun 24, 2004)

If you don't plan on buying a S3, you may be able to make a little scratch on the side by selling the lifetime sub to someone. The unit itself isn't needed just account #.


----------

